# Retrofitting seatbelts in buses



## carlamonca

Hi everybody,

how would u translate 

"RETROFITTING SEATBEALTS?" I am trying to translate information for the use of seatbealts in buses.

Thanks in davance


----------



## vicdark

Algunas opciones para "retrofit"

Adecuación
Instalación retroactiva
Actualizaión
Modernización


----------



## carlamonca

thnks a lot


----------



## DWO

"cinturones inerciales" es el término usado en Argentina.
Pero puedes usar "cinturones retráctiles".


----------



## vicdark

Pienso que lo más común para "seatbelt" es *cinturón de seguridad, *como lo confirma el Wordreference Dictionary aquí


----------



## Vell Bruixot

DWO said:


> "cinturones inerciales" es el término usado en Argentina.
> Pero puedes usar "cinturones retráctiles".


 
Nope -- retracting seatbelt is something else. Retrofitting is taking an "old"  or existing system and adding a new feature.


----------



## Ritoha

Hi,

Nope -- retracting seatbelt is something else. Retrofitting is taking an "old" or existing system and adding a new feature. 

This reads as though you think the buses already have seat belts fitted and they are being updated? If they did they would say updating.


----------



## Vell Bruixot

Ritoha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Nope -- retracting seatbelt is something else. Retrofitting is taking an "old" or existing system and adding a new feature.
> 
> This reads as though you think the buses already have seat belts fitted and they are being updated? If they did they would say updating.


 
In either case, in US usage, the expression "retrofitted" would be appropriate. It would be perfectly acceptable to say "The XXX model buses with YYY seatbelts were retrofitted with ZZZ seatbelts." It would also be technically acceptable to say "The XXX model buses were updated by installing ZZZ seatbelts. "

Example from contemporary US usage
http://www.usatoday.com/news/education/2007-11-19-school-bus-safety_N.htm 

"They buckled up in the new bus retrofitted with tall seat backs."

Example from Singapore:  " Some 6,400 existing small buses, of which 1,200 are known to carry school children, will be retrofitted with three-point seat belts. "


----------



## Ritoha

Yes interesting,
In the U.K. it would normally be taken to mean fitting something that wasn't there before.
Regards.


----------



## Vell Bruixot

Ritoha said:


> Yes interesting,
> In the U.K. it would normally be taken to mean fitting something that wasn't there before.
> Regards.


 
I inserted mention of "US usage" because that is what I use for translation work I do for the Chilean government. One of the biggest conflicts in this sort of work is dealing with the many flavors/flavours of English...! 

In the case of these buses I am assuming there were no seatbelts previously, so I think actually we are in agreement. 

I stumbled on this in a glossary - 

1. Retrofit -- (provide with parts, devices, or equipment not available or in use at the time of the original manufacture; "They car companies retrofitted all the old models with new carburetors")

2.) Retrofit -- (fit in or on an existing structure, such as an older house; "The mansion was retrofitted with modern plumbing")

cheers and best regards


----------

